# Messed keyboard



## Kalero (Jul 16, 2022)

Hi, I just installed FreeBSD 13.1, latest X.Org and Lumina, configured X.Org’s Spanish keyboard layout as shown here https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/x11/#x-config (point 5.4.7.1., example 7) and when I start X, the keyboard is absolutely messed up. On vt the keyboard is OK; it’s only messed on starting X.

I don’t use neither hald nor dbus. What am I doing wrong? I had always set it up like that and worked fine.

Any help will be so much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Emrion (Jul 16, 2022)

Is it really as the handbook example or have you an additional line like that?
`Driver "keyboard"`


----------



## Kalero (Jul 16, 2022)

Emrion said:


> Is it really as the handbook example or have you an additional line like that?
> `Driver "keyboard"`


Without the Driver line.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 16, 2022)

Can you post your exact config + /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

For a temporary workaround you can use `setxkbmap es` from x11/setxkbmap until you have figured it out with the config.


----------

